# Anybody bottle raise Lambs on goat milk???



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

I am planning on calling all the sheep breeders around here to put my name in for any bottle lambs they don't want to well bottle feed! Anybody else do this??? Just wondering if they do good on goat milk!  Stupid question yes, but diddn't know!


----------



## APPway (May 27, 2005)

Yes they do great on goat milk they dont seem to scour and grow real fast.
When I was still in the goats I use to get up to 50 Bummer lambs a year. and sell them after weaning as fat lambs had the extra milk so did not really cost much to raise them except my time.
One year I was turning them down. Times have changed now and here in Sask They will just let them die or charge 5 to 10 bucks for them.
Times really change but guess that is what happens when you get old

appway


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

our neighbor had goats, one of hers lost it's kid this spring and she was able too convince the mom to take a lamb. grew very well and finished quickly. we may have too get some goats to milk for the bummers!


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

ford major said:


> our neighbor had goats, one of hers lost it's kid this spring and she was able too convince the mom to take a lamb. grew very well and finished quickly. we may have too get some goats to milk for the bummers!



OK! I will be sending you the following! 1 -4 fully papered doe, 1-3 non papered doe , and 1 50% papered dry yearling! I will be looking for a chauqe in the mail right??? for lets just even it off at 400!!!! hehehehehe! 

If you are looking for goats tell me and I can find a breeder near you!


----------



## sheepy (Mar 24, 2007)

Lambs do very well on it. I feed my lambs 3 600ml feeds for 3 weeks and 2 600ml feeds thereafter-baby lambs will need 3-4 300ml feeds for a few days.
Sheepy


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Goat's milk is known as universal milk replacer. Most animals can be raised on it with no problems, and they always seem to do better on goat's milk than the species specific replacer.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Owners of a flock of sheep near my farm buy my goats' milk by the gallon during their lambing/bottle-feeding season. The lambs do very well on goats' milk; no scouring, and good weight gains. They also buy goats' colostrum when needed.

Hmm. Hadn't thought of picking up bummer lambs to raise & sell myself. . . . . . . . good idea.

NeHi


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Well Im in it for an ewe lamb, if I like sheep I plan to join the sheep 40h club, im in the goat club now and am able to join 1 more club! Plus if I get a ram/wether then I will just sell them and make some money of them


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

We always use goats milk to raise our bum lambs. They finish real well. Keep them on it up until market time. I can easily get them to 120-150 lbs by 6 months with goats milk and lamb creep and good alfalfa hay.


----------



## Eunice (Feb 9, 2005)

My daughter and I have been raising bummer lambs on goat milk for the past four years. Daughter even made weight on bummers for the livestock shows twice. The weight minimum was 105 pounds by first week of September. She never got a blue ribbon on a bummer, but shucks, she sold them for $350 and $450 each at the 4-H/FFA auction. We feed the babies at the same volume as the kids, not the half volume of sheep, because the goat milk has less solids than sheep milk. A few times I have fed sheep milk to kids too, but I dilute it to 50% for the kids.


----------



## momma marsh (Oct 4, 2020)

Can you use goat replacer milk for lambs?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Lambs do not need copper. Kids do. Check the label.


----------



## MosaicsMLS (May 12, 2020)

I had a woman who runs an animal rescue buy a goat from me one year. She was buying her to milk because she said you can raise any nursing animal on goat milk.


----------



## New to Sheep (Mar 15, 2021)

Starsmom said:


> We always use goats milk to raise our bum lambs. They finish real well. Keep them on it up until market time. I can easily get them to 120-150 lbs by 6 months with goats milk and lamb creep and good alfalfa hay.


I have three katahdin lambs that we are bottle feeding goats milk. I would assume they need way more goats milk than they would be drinking of sheep milk from their mom, since sheep milk is almost twice the fat and protein calories as goats milk. Also wondering what breed of sheep you can get to 150 lbs by 6 months of age?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

New to Sheep said:


> I have three katahdin lambs that we are bottle feeding goats milk. I would assume they need way more goats milk than they would be drinking of sheep milk from their mom, since sheep milk is almost twice the fat and protein calories as goats milk. Also wondering what breed of sheep you can get to 150 lbs by 6 months of age?


The poster you quoted hasn't logged on since 2012.


----------

